# do have to take test with anavar



## tbomb (Jun 9, 2012)

do you have to take test with anavar


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes. /thread


----------



## the_predator (Jun 9, 2012)

C'mon guy! Your telling me you read and researched this and found no info about this ANY PLACE. So you posted your question here. Well I got one for you before I answer your question...what are your fucking stats and cycle history? Because if you are posting a question like that then...


----------



## colorado (Jun 9, 2012)

I've done many cycles before of just about every compound.

I've ran 80mg/day of Anavar only and had a nice result. I got pretty strong and lean.

The only side effect that I experienced was no side effects at all.


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've done it and so have many people I know. It works great, but after a month or so, you will find your libido dropping off. I know of a few vets that say it is the only thing they would consider doing stand alone.

It will make you lean and strong as hell. Only tren seems to make me stronger. It does wonders for your skin too. 

Not trying to start an argument but I don't think your details are all that important. Your goals are though. If you want to bulk, then it isn't the thing to do. If you have a lady, I would do at least low test with it as well, unless she isn't attracted to you lol.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 9, 2012)

^Just tired of guys not doing research and then never posting stats for us to help. For all I know he is 17 years old asking about this...or worse, he is a national level competior(spell) and has 20 cycles under his belt.


----------



## panteracfh (Jun 9, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> I've done it and so have many people I know. It works great, but after a month or so, you will find your libido dropping off. I know of a few vets that say it is the only thing they would consider doing stand alone.
> 
> It will make you lean and strong as hell. Only tren seems to make me stronger. *It does wonders for your skin too. *
> 
> Not trying to start an argument but I don't think your details are all that important. Your goals are though. If you want to bulk, then it isn't the thing to do. If you have a lady, I would do at least low test with it as well, unless she isn't attracted to you lol.



What do you mean regarding skin benefits on var?

 EDIT: meh I agree with predator, don't want to encourage doing it the wrong way.

Just throw in 200mg of test per week.


----------



## colorado (Jun 9, 2012)

I always run test just because I like to. I LOVE test. It's the greatest thing ever.

But, again, there are a lot of bro's that just regurgitate what others have said. They've never tried it before. They don't know anyone that has. They just join a forum and act like they know because they read it on the same forum they joined.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 9, 2012)

Listen bro let me make this easy since you are not responding to any posts. If this is your first cycle it would be greatly beneficial to you to run a test only cycle. Maybe 500mg twice a week(ex. Mon then Thurs). If you have a couple of cycles under your belt then sure run anavar by itself. Hell, I ran winny by itself at 50 mgs for 8 weeks. I was planning something and things fell through. Nothing wrong with short oral only cycles. I believe Overburdened said he does/did them all the time. Sorry Overburdened if I am wrong on this. Chime in brother if you are out there and if I have the wrong info I give you reps for my shitty memory.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

short Anavar cycles are fine by themselves.  6-7 weeks.


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 10, 2012)

take test with everything i dont give a shit what it is, it helps sustain gains and should be the base to any cycle if not your wasting your time and money...taking other aas without test is like buying a big fucking flat screen knowing your electricity is getting cutt off in a few weeks!


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 11, 2012)

the_predator said:


> ^Just tired of guys not doing research and then never posting stats for us to help. For all I know he is 17 years old asking about this...or worse, he is a national level competior(spell) and has 20 cycles under his belt.



Yeah. I wasn't thinking of age. Other than that it just seems Var will make you leaner and harder and be easier on your body than anything but primo.


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 11, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Listen bro let me make this easy since you are not responding to any posts. If this is your first cycle it would be greatly beneficial to you to run a test only cycle. Maybe 500mg twice a week(ex. Mon then Thurs). If you have a couple of cycles under your belt then sure run anavar by itself. Hell, I ran winny by itself at 50 mgs for 8 weeks. I was planning something and things fell through. Nothing wrong with short oral only cycles. I believe Overburdened said he does/did them all the time. Sorry Overburdened if I am wrong on this. Chime in brother if you are out there and if I have the wrong info I give you reps for my shitty memory.



After three weeks, winny just starts killing my joints. If I keep going after that, I will usually hurt a shoulder. I think I'm sensitive to it.


----------



## airsealed2 (Jun 11, 2012)

panteracfh said:


> What do you mean regarding skin benefits on var?
> 
> EDIT: meh I agree with predator, don't want to encourage doing it the wrong way.
> 
> Just throw in 200mg of test per week.



Var makes your skin glow,wrinkles go away and skin get firmer. Enough that people will almost always comment on the change after three weeks or so. It regenerates skin like nothing else. They use it to heal burn victims. It will heal skin wounds super fast as well.
My girl is on it and she looks just amazing, and people are asking her about it.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> After three weeks, winny just starts killing my joints. If I keep going after that, I will usually hurt a shoulder. I think I'm sensitive to it.



Yeah my joints were feeling it pretty bad. It's something I don't think I do again. I think I was downing half a bottle a day of glucosimine chondrotin LOL


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 11, 2012)

Dude try testosterone it's really fun to use, and gives you way way better gains than any oral only. You'll seriously love it man trust me.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 11, 2012)

Seriously, most people would be lookin for excuses to use test. Don't know why anyone would choose not to?

The idea's crossed my mind a few times to stick to just high dose test at least for bulking cycles, maybe some var or tren once in a while for a legit cut but thats about it. I loved dbol and superdrol, but longterm orals are probably not the best solution, deca is great for joints but unless you have issues with that I still think test is better


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 11, 2012)

^^Seriously man. I'm probably doing just all test for bulking, a little tren if I want to cut, mast if I have gyno. Orals are overrated imo for long term gain.


----------



## Big Country (Sep 20, 2012)

The Predator, 

Why don't you relax a little and give the dude a break.  It cracks me up that there is always someone like you on these boards.  Just don't answer the the question.  Plus you obviously need to do some research of your own. If this is his first cycle, 500mg twice a week is way too much for a first timer with or without knowing his stats.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 20, 2012)

University of California-San Francisco, and Department of Veterans Affairs Medical Center, 4150 Clement Street, San Francisco, CA 94121, USA. grunfld@itsa.ucsf.edu 


 OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the efficacy and safety of oxandrolone in promoting body weight and body cell mass (BCM) gain in HIV-associated weight loss. 

 METHODS: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. Two hundred sixty-two HIV-infected men with documented 10% to 20% weight loss or body mass index < or =20 kg/m were randomized to placebo or to 20, 40, or 80 mg of oxandrolone daily. After 12 weeks, subjects were allowed to receive open-label oxandrolone at a dose of 20 mg for another 12 weeks. 

 RESULTS: Body weight increased in all groups, including the group receiving placebo, during the double-blind phase (1.1 +/- 2.7, 1.8 +/- 3.9, 2.8 +/- 3.3, and 2.3 +/- 2.9 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg oxandrolone groups, respectively; all P < 0.014 vs. baseline). BCM increased from baseline in all groups (0.45 +/- 1.7, 0.91 +/- 2.2, 1.5 +/- 2.5, and 1.8 +/- 1.8 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg oxandrolone groups, respectively). At 12 weeks, only the gain in weight at the 40-mg dose of oxandrolone and the gain in BCM at the 40- and 80-mg doses of oxandrolone were greater than those in the placebo group, however. *Oxandrolone treatment was associated with significant suppression of sex hormone-binding globulin, luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and total and free testosterone levels.* Treatment was generally well tolerated but accompanied by significant increases in transaminases and low-density lipoprotein as well as decreases in high-density lipoprotein. 

 CONCLUSION: Oxandrolone administration is effective in promoting dose-dependent gains in body weight and BCM in HIV-infected men with weight loss.



THAT ends thread .......


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 20, 2012)

U can do whatever u want lol. 

I've run 100mg var with test etc. it's noticeable but slow and weak stuff. I wouldn't expect much with var alone. 

I'd run 500 mg test per week with it myself. 

Var is more for when u are lean. Like 10% bf or less. I wouldn't use it for bulking and I wouldn't use it unless u are already lean. 

It's an expensive compound with slow and mild gains.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Sep 20, 2012)

why does this question get asked repeatedly, time and time again?  I don't understand why you WOULDN'T want to run test with var.


----------



## forwardhk (Sep 27, 2012)

tbomb said:


> do you have to take test with anavar



First off, I'm a total believer in Var as its one of the compounds that helps bring my abs out and adds definition. Sounds like you may be concerned about pinning as usually the only reason someone wouldn't want to add injectable to Var. 

I ran a few Var only cycles before I started pinning and stepping up to some real cycles. Have to say that in all honestly the difference between adding Test to Var is night and day for me! Add test if you're comfortable pinning and you will love it!!


----------



## Robalo (Sep 27, 2012)

You can do whatever you want. I wouldn't do it without test, don't like the burn'd out feeling you get at the end but there are a lot of kids around here doing tbol/var cycles and swear by it.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 27, 2012)

darebear7 said:


> take test with everything i dont give a shit what it is, it helps sustain gains and should be the base to any cycle if not your wasting your time and money...taking other aas without test is like buying a big fucking flat screen knowing your electricity is getting cutt off in a few weeks!



this


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

colorado said:


> I always run test just because I like to. I LOVE test. It's the greatest thing ever.
> 
> But, again, there are a lot of bro's that just regurgitate what others have said. They've never tried it before. They don't know anyone that has. They just join a forum and act like they know because they read it on the same forum they joined.



^^^^THIS!!!  This is the problem with most of the forums... I know of ONE that isn't too bad, all things considered, for this exact thing....  ALL of the others, have exactly this going on!!  It is the most irritating thing about the forums(besides the misinformation going around!.. but this usually falls right under misinformation also)

If you don't KNOW, and have an opinion or knowledge of your OWN, please don't reply to threads!!!  Most of the time, whatever you write(regardless that it makes you feel special, and like you know something... when you don't) makes you look like an ASS!!!  Because you DON'T  know what you are talking about, and you write shit anyway!... If you don't know, just don't chime in... If you DO know, from PERSONAL experience, or from LEGITIMATE RESEARCH, then, by all means, share with us....(personal experience doesn't mean something your buddy did, and told you about... it means PERSONAL experience!)  

As far as OP... Airsealed2 nailed it!... Op, the next time you ask a question, it would greatly help ALL of us, that do know something about it out a lot, if you put stats in your original post.... this is spelled out in the 'stickies', and should be done EVERY time, so that we don't go giving the wrong advice to you....  It does make a difference how old you are, how long you have been lifting, how many cycles under your belt, your goals, etc.....  AS2 answered about the best you could, not having any background on you, but It would GREATLY help if we did have a little background... cause if you are 17 or something like that, the advice is going to be WAY different!!!!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Listen bro let me make this easy since you are not responding to any posts. If this is your first cycle it would be greatly beneficial to you to run a test only cycle. Maybe 500mg twice a week(ex. Mon then Thurs). If you have a couple of cycles under your belt then sure run anavar by itself. Hell, I ran winny by itself at 50 mgs for 8 weeks. I was planning something and things fell through. Nothing wrong with short oral only cycles. I believe Overburdened said he does/did them all the time. Sorry Overburdened if I am wrong on this. Chime in brother if you are out there and if I have the wrong info I give you reps for my shitty memory.



I have, back in the day(when I was first started using aas........ and had a REALLY hard time getting my hands on anything REAL....  But I had been doing my research for 3 yrs prior to TOUCHING an aas.....  and I could spot fakes better than a lot of seasoned vets(mostly cause I have GREAT spelling skills, and people that counterfeit drugs generally don't...lol... but You can always tell on amps too(gel ink vs reg ink, etc, etc...)  anyway, I was REALLY wanting to do a bulking cycle, and could not for the life of me, find ANY legit oils(that I KNEW were real!)...  back then, there weren't really many UGL's, and basically, it was either the real deal, or it was just oil in a vial(no counterfeits, that I knew of, had any 
'active' compound in them...)  So, yes, I ran a dbol only cycle(for 8 weeks at 40mg/day)(this was my second cycle... my first one was nandrolone decanoate, by itself, no test... for 5 weeks(which means the 'active' ingredient was probably fairly high levels for 8+weeks...)....  The nandrolone was thought out well(I didn't have a problem at all with libido or ED issues(I had a pharmacist buddy that would hook me up with pretty much anything I wanted... so I had dostinex, etc... never really got shut down, ran a nolva/hcg/clomid pct, and retained all but about 4lbs that I gained off the deca(and I gained 27lbs!)
The dbol only cycle was the stupidest thing I ever did(I knew better, but I jumped the gun, after searching for about 2months for a legit bottle of test(and wanted deca too)... and couldn't find ANYTHING I trusted to be 100%legit)  I gained a whole shitload of weight on the dbol only cycle!!!  I think it was upwards of 30lbs... and when I came off it, regardless that I had TONS of hcg, clomid, nolva, arimidex, etc.... I lost the entire amt I gained plus about 8-10more pounds beyond that!!!  The chick I was dating at the time broke up with me cause she thought I was on drugs(when I came off the dbol) cause the weight just fell off so quickly!!!!  
I will NEVER do something stupid like that again!!!

that being said, anavar is completely different than dbol, and is one of the few orals that I would say are alright to run alone...  That and primobolan acetate(though it is not highly bioavailable orally... there is a sublingual form of primo ace around though, that works fairly well)  If you are going to run an oral-only cycle, it should be a non-aromatizing, fairly weak(in the whole scheme of things.... )so that you gain muscle, not water... your diet would have to be PERFECT to gain well on oral-only(but it is possible, especially with the two I just mentioned)...  You aren't going to 'blow up', but you will gain slowly and consistently.... and you, if done correctly, can maintain 80+% of your gains....(I would run a pct afterwards, regardless of the fact that anavar isn't known to be highly suppressive.... the pct will help you maintain your gains, and will make you feel better, because it will increase your endogenous test levels....

Hypo.... winny isn't that bad of one, if you wanted to run solo either(it fits right in that category of minimal suppression, non-aromatizing, next to no water(actually dries you out.. so it has the opposite effect most aas do... as far as water retention... this is what makes it great for bbing comps)..  I'm sure if you followed that with a decent pct you probably held onto most of your gains, right?

I don't condone oral-only cycles... I think they are a waste of money for one thing, and they put your body in an unneeded state of higher hepatotoxicity...(generally)...  You can accomplish much more if you throw some test in with that var(like AS2 said...)... don't know what goals are(because you didn't post any stats), but whether you are trying to bulk, diet, or recomp, var with test will work for any of those..... and it will work reasonably well...


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> After three weeks, winny just starts killing my joints. If I keep going after that, I will usually hurt a shoulder. I think I'm sensitive to it.


It does that to me too, if I run high doses for extended periods... I've actually found, with the right combination of compounds, winny is effective(for me) at doses as low as 20mg/day....  At that dose, I can run it 6 weeks, and not have too much issue with joints...  
If I'm going to run it for a show, I wait til last two weeks to throw it in, just so I can run a little higher dose, and not have joints hurting like hell!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 27, 2012)

overburdened said:


> (I would run a pct afterwards, regardless of the fact that anavar isn't known to be highly suppressive....



University of California-San Francisco, and Department of Veterans  Affairs Medical Center, 4150 Clement Street, San Francisco, CA 94121,  USA. grunfld@itsa.ucsf.edu 


 OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the efficacy and safety of oxandrolone in  promoting body weight and body cell mass (BCM) gain in HIV-associated  weight loss. 

 METHODS: Randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial. Two  hundred sixty-two HIV-infected men with documented 10% to 20% weight  loss or body mass index < or =20 kg/m were randomized to placebo or  to 20, 40, or 80 mg of oxandrolone daily. After 12 weeks, subjects were  allowed to receive open-label oxandrolone at a dose of 20 mg for another  12 weeks. 

 RESULTS: Body weight increased in all groups, including the group  receiving placebo, during the double-blind phase (1.1 +/- 2.7, 1.8 +/-  3.9, 2.8 +/- 3.3, and 2.3 +/- 2.9 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg  oxandrolone groups, respectively; all P < 0.014 vs. baseline). BCM  increased from baseline in all groups (0.45 +/- 1.7, 0.91 +/- 2.2, 1.5  +/- 2.5, and 1.8 +/- 1.8 kg in placebo and 20-, 40-, and 80-mg  oxandrolone groups, respectively). At 12 weeks, only the gain in weight  at the 40-mg dose of oxandrolone and the gain in BCM at the 40- and  80-mg doses of oxandrolone were greater than those in the placebo group,  however. *Oxandrolone treatment was associated with significant  suppression of sex hormone-binding globulin, luteinizing hormone,  follicle-stimulating hormone, and total and free testosterone levels.*  Treatment was generally well tolerated but accompanied by significant  increases in transaminases and low-density lipoprotein as well as  decreases in high-density lipoprotein. 

 CONCLUSION: Oxandrolone administration is effective in promoting  dose-dependent gains in body weight and BCM in HIV-infected men with  weight loss.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

airsealed2 said:


> Var makes your skin glow,wrinkles go away and skin get firmer. Enough that people will almost always comment on the change after three weeks or so. It regenerates skin like nothing else. They use it to heal burn victims. It will heal skin wounds super fast as well.
> My girl is on it and she looks just amazing, and people are asking her about it.


I JUST read this post!  today, I have been taking var for 4 days now(low dose, just to help retain some of my muscle that is being melted away by my fkn DR's, having me take prednisone!)..  My hand was REALLY mangled up, with a huge scab and everything... I just looked down at my hand when I read that post, and it is nearly COMPLETELY healed!!!  Didn't even notice till I read this post....lol


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Country said:


> The Predator,
> 
> Why don't you relax a little and give the dude a break.  It cracks me up that there is always someone like you on these boards.  Just don't answer the the question.  Plus you obviously need to do some research of your own. If this is his first cycle, 500mg twice a week is way too much for a first timer with or without knowing his stats.


I'm 100% sure he meant 500mg/wk split into two doses.... knowing his posts, and the advice he normally gives out, he wouldn't be telling a first timer to be doing a gram of test a week...  He does have a point with the 'stats'... He may not have said it in the most pleasing manner, but he is probably fed up with people CONSTANTLY asking for advice without giving you the first clue of their stats.. or their goals... It's really hard to answer a question appropriately when you don't have ANY background info from the person....  There is a sticky regarding making sure you include your stats, if you are going to ask for advice on ANYTHING, and nobody seems to read it, or care to take time to do so...(I have been guilty of that once myself...just because I forgot)... but it happens constantly, and you cannot give correct advice(for the most part) without having a little of the background, and goals in mind.....  just my $.02


----------



## overburdened (Sep 27, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Yeah my joints were feeling it pretty bad. It's something I don't think I do again. I think I was downing half a bottle a day of glucosimine chondrotin LOL


Have you ever tried Knox gelatin for nails?(this sounds stupid, I know...)  Gelatin is derived from the same type tissue that connective tissue and joints are made of... so it supplies the correct aminos and whatnot for repair of joints and connective tissue.....  the 'gelatin for nails' is hydrolyzed, so it won't set up(but it doesn't mix great stirred, it's best to put it in a shaker bottle and shake well....)  I use it pre-workout(as well as a couple other things I like, caffeine if I'm not 100% ready to go!, NO-Bomb(by MHP... it's a gplc product, and works AWESOME for nitric oxide stimulation and UnGodly PUMPS!!!), bcaa(if I feel the need), etc... nothing too overboard(I can't do most pre-wo supps because they have too much stimulants in them(for the most part)...anyway, I use the gelatin pre-wo, then again sometime during the day(on an empty stomach)... two servings/day til joints stop hurting, then down to either 1/day, or 1/2 per day for maintenance... Your joints will feel great in no time at all!!!

Glucosamine and chondroiton tend to block fat absorption (which is not good, when you are trying to get in all the good fats in your diet)... I notice a huge difference in my skin when I take Glucosamine or chondroiton(or both), it becomes flaky, and takes on that 'dead, gray' look to it.... This is a really good indicator that you are not getting enough fat in your diet!  

Give it a try next time you have any joint issues, and let us know how it worked for you....  They sell it near the vitamins and whatnot, and they have named it 'nutra-joint' or something like that(think they still also sell it under' knox gelatin for nails' too)... If you get the Nutra-Joint brand, make sure you get the one without glucosamine or chondroiton in it(they make one with those in it as well as one that is just gelatin).....


----------



## liquidmuscle1 (Mar 24, 2013)

the_predator said:


> C'mon guy! Your telling me you read and researched this and found no info about this ANY PLACE. So you posted your question here. Well I got one for you before I answer your question...what are your fucking stats and cycle history? Because if you are posting a question like that then...



Damn....a guy that asks a question that he doesntalready  know the answer too? Weird hu?
LOL


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 25, 2013)

T-bomb, here's something else to think about. Anavar will increase your thyroid production, and that's great for cutting if that's your goal ? Test will help with t4-t3 conversion. That makes a great combination, so yes, run test with it if your gonna anyway. Good luck !


----------

